# εἰ γάρ κέν σφʹἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν...



## ianis

Γεια σας. Παρακαλώ, συγκρίνοντας την παρακάτω αναφορά του Εμπεδοκλή με την απόδοση της στα γαλλικά δεν βρίσκω τη λέξη καρδιά στο πρωτότυπο, ή δεν βρίσκω δύο φορές διότι πραπίδες αποδίδεται ήδη ως διάφραγμα, η οποία σχετικά με τον συγγραφέα στην άποψη του αποκλείεται λόγω των συμφραζομένων να μην έχει κυριολεκτική έννοια. Πιθανώς coeur complaisant είναι η απόδοση του όρου εὐμενέως, αλλά η έννοια φαίνεται διαφορετική. Επίσης δεν βρίσκω την αναφορά στο ἀδινός στη γαλλική απόδοση. Πραπίδες παρά διάφραγμα, σημαίνει επίσης κατανόηση, νους και καρδιά. Πώς σας φαίνεται όλα αυτά; Νομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν καλύτερες αποδόσεις;

εἰ γάρ κέν σφʹἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν ἐρείσας εὐμενέως καθαρῆσιν ἐποπτεύσηις μελέτηισιν...

Si tu t'appuyes sur ton diaphragme bien serré pour contempler, le coeur complaisant, grâce à de purs exercises....


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> αποκλείεται λόγω των συμφραζομένων να μην έχει κυριολεκτική έννοια.





ianis said:


> Πραπίδες παρά εκτός από διάφραγμα, σημαίνει επίσης κατανόηση, νους και καρδιά.


Επειδή το διάφραγμα θεωρούνταν και έδρα των πνευματικών δυνάμεων: νους, και έδρα της επιθυμίας και των συναισθημάτων: καρδιά.



ianis said:


> Πιθανώς coeur complaisant είναι η απόδοση του όρου εὐμενέως


Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι όχι πιθανό, αλλά βέβαιο. Θεωρώ ότι προσδιορίζει το ρήμα _εἰ _…_ἐποπτεύσηις_ και πρέπει να αποδοθεί: θετικά (positively).



ianis said:


> Επίσης δεν βρίσκω την αναφορά στο ἀδινός στη γαλλική απόδοση.


serré: ἁδινός, συγγενές προς το ἁδρὸς, στη σημασία συμπυκνωμένος, πυκνός, σφιχτός.


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Επειδή το διάφραγμα θεωρούνταν και έδρα των πνευματικών δυνάμεων: νους, και έδρα της επιθυμίας και των συναισθημάτων: καρδιά.
> 
> 
> Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι όχι πιθανό, αλλά βέβαιο. Θεωρώ ότι προσδιορίζει το ρήμα _εἰ _…_ἐποπτεύσηις_ και πρέπει να αποδοθεί: θετικά (positively).
> 
> 
> serré: ἁδινός, συγγενές προς το ἁδρὸς, στη σημασία συμπυκνωμένος, πυκνός, σφιχτός.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ioanell, μου δυσκολεύει πολύ τα γαλλικά αλλά θυμόμουν πως εσύ τα ξέρεις καλά.

Μα γιατί θετικά;

Και ποίος νομίζεις είναι ο στόχος της παρατηρήσεως;

Και στην πραγματικότητα τι νομίζεις ότι σημαίνει κανείς να σφίξει το διάφραγμα; Ο συγγραφέας σχετίζει αυτό με τη στάση padmasana της γιόγκα ή με μια άλλη στάση ησυχαστικών μοναχών, με το κεφάλι μεταξύ των γονάτων, που απεικονίζεται σε μία εικόνα ενός ελληνικού χειρογράφου τού 12ου αιώνα, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Βατικανό. Προσπάθησα να τη βρω στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς επιτυχία.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Μα γιατί θετικά;


Καθώς δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι προσφορότερο και με δεδομένο ότι 1. εὐμενής είναι αυτός που έχει καλή προδιάθεση, ευνοϊκός και 2. το επίρρημα “_εὐμενέως_” προσδιορίζει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το ρήμα “_ἐποπτεύσηις”, _θεωρώ λογικό αυτός ο άνθρωπος να συλλογίζεται θετικά.



ianis said:


> Και στην πραγματικότητα τι νομίζεις ότι σημαίνει κανείς να σφίξει το διάφραγμα;


Δεν (νομίζω ότι) λέει «να σφίξει κανείς το διάφραγμα», αλλά ότι το διάφραγμα *είναι* σφιχτό (ἁδινῆσιν...πραπίδεσσιν).

Ίσως να ήταν δυνατή και μια άλλη μεταφραστική βοήθεια, πλην της γαλλικής (που πιθανόν να έχει αδυναμίες), εάν παρετίθετο ολόκληρο και το ευρύτερο απόσπασμα του Εμπεδοκλή.


----------



## ianis

Θετικά σημαίνοντας ότι είναι στηριγμένος στην πραγματικότητα;


----------



## ianis

Όπως είπες σε προηγούμενο νήμα όντας αρχαίο κείμενο υπάρχουν πιθανώς διαφορετικές ερμηνείες, κι ρώτησα λάθος στην αρχή αν υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδοση διότι είναι δύσκολο κανένα να το ξέρει.

εἰ γάρ κέν σφʹἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν ἐρείσας εὐμενέως καθαρῆσιν ἐποπτεύσηις μελέτῃισιν,
ταῦτα τε σοι μάλα πάντα διʹαἰῶνος παρέσονται, ἄλλα τε πόλλ’ἀπὸ τῶνδ’ἐκτήσεαι· αὐτὰ γὰρ αὔξει ταῦτʹεἰς ἦθος ἕκαστον, ὅπη φύσις ἐστὶν ἑκὰστῳ.

Βρήκα μια μια διαφορετική απόδοση στα ελληνικά:
Τί, ἄν σέ τοῦτα στηριχτεῖς μέ στέρεες φρένες καί εὐνοϊκά τά θεασθεῖς μέ καθαρή προσπάθεια.


----------



## ianis

Σχετικά με το LSJ πραπίδες μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης την κοιλιά (midriff). Επίσης το ὐπό ακολουθούμενος από τη δοτική μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτω από, και κάτω από το διάφραγμα είναι η κοιλιά.

Δεν μπορεί τότε αυτό να αναφερθεί σε μια άσκηση παρόμοια με εκείνη των ησυχαστικών μοναχών και ταοϊστών, να εστιάσει κανείς τον νου κοντά στον ομφαλό;


Δεν βρήκα την κλίση του αρχαίου ρήματος σφίγγω  αλλά υποθέτω ότι σφ' είναι μια κλίση εκείνου. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να βρω καινούργιο λεξικό ρημάτων διότι εκείνο που έχω δεν περιέχει πολλά ρήματα.

Αν και δεν έχω αρκετή γνώση προσπάθησα να αποδώσω. Νομίζετε ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο;
εἰ γάρ κέν - αν θα

ἐρείσας- αφού έχεις σκύψει

ἐποπτέυσηις- και θα ατενίζεις

ὑπό σφ' ἀδινῆσιν πραπίδεσσιν - κάτω από το σφιγμένος διάφραγμα

καθαρῆσιν  μελέτηισιν - δια μέσου αυτήν την καθαρή άσκηση....


Δηλαδή "αν θα έκανες το εξής, να βάλεις απαλά τον νου στην κοιλιά αφού έχεις σκύψει το σώμα, δια μέσου αυτήν την καθαρή άσκηση..."

Κάτι όμως που μου μπερδεύει είναι ότι ἀδινῆσιν πραπίδεσσιν και νομίζω ότι επίσης καθαρῆσιν  μελέτηισιν είναι στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Δεν βρήκα την κλίση του αρχαίου ρήματος σφίγγω αλλά υποθέτω ότι σφ' είναι μια κλίση εκείνου.


Εδώ δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το ρήμα _σφίγγω_. Το σφ’ ( < σφὲ ), που εδώ έχει υποστεί έκθλιψη μπροστά από την επόμενη λέξη που αρχίζει από φωνήεν, είναι η αιτιατική της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας του τρίτου προσώπου (δηλ. αυτόν, αυτήν), απαντάται και ως αιτιατική ουδετέρου στον πληθυντικό (δηλ. αυτά), αλλά χρησιμοποιείται και ως δυϊκός αριθμός της αντωνυμίας _σφεῖς_.



ianis said:


> Αν και δεν έχω αρκετή γνώση προσπάθησα να αποδώσω. Νομίζετε ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο;


ἐρείσας- αφού έχεις σκύψει στηρίξεις / ακουμπήσεις (αυτά)
( _εἰ γάρ κέν_ )…- ἐποπτεύσηις- και θα ατενίζεις (εάν)…συλλογιστείς / διαλογιστείς       
ὑπό σφ' ἀδινῆσιν πραπίδεσσιν - κάτω από το σφιγμένος σφιχτό διάφραγμα      
καθαρῆσιν μελέτηισιν - δια μέσου αυτήν την καθαρή άσκηση... - με ακριβείς (τέλειες) ασκήσεις



ianis said:


> Δηλαδή "αν θα έκανες το εξής, να βάλεις απαλά τον νου στην κοιλιά αφού έχεις σκύψει το σώμα, δια μέσου αυτήν την καθαρή άσκηση..."


Δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ταυτόχρονα μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση τη φράση “ἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν” (μια όντως δύσκολη φράση για απόδοση) και ως νου και ως κοιλιά /στόμαχο (κάτω από το διάφραγμα). Συνεπώς, εφόσον με το “ὑπό” δηλώνει τόπο, δεν μπορεί παρά να εννοεί το ανατομικό διάφραγμα (τις φρένες) και όχι τη μεταφορική έννοια “νους, αντίληψη, αίσθηση, καρδιά”.

Η δική μου μεταφραστική προσπάθεια:

εἰ γάρ κέν σφʹ ἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν ἐρείσας εὐμενέως καθαρῆσιν ἐποπτεύσηις μελέτῃισιν, ταῦτα τε σοι μάλα πάντα διʹαἰῶνος παρέσονται, ἄλλα τε πόλλ’ἀπὸ τῶνδ’ἐκτήσεαι· αὐτὰ γὰρ αὔξει ταῦτʹ εἰς ἦθος ἕκαστον, ὅπη φύσις ἐστὶν ἑκὰστῳ.

εάν, αφού στηρίξεις / ακουμπήσεις αυτά (_για τα οποία μίλησε προηγουμένως; ή "τὰς  χεῖρας"_) κάτω από το σφιχτό διάφραγμα (δηλ. στην περιοχή του στομάχου), διαλογιστείς ευνοϊκά / θετικά με ακριβείς / τέλειες ασκήσεις, αυτά όλα και θα τα έχεις για όλη σου τη ζωή και χάρη σ’ αυτά θα αποκτήσεις και άλλα πολλά· διότι αυτά τα ίδια αυξάνονται / μεγαλώνουν σε ξεχωριστό τόπο, όπου βρίσκεται και η φύση / η αρχική γένεση του καθενός.

(Αν και θα το ήθελα πολύ, νομίζω ότι δεν έχω να προσφέρω τίποτε περισσότερο σ' αυτό το νήμα.)


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Εδώ δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το ρήμα _σφίγγω_. Το σφ’ ( < σφὲ ), που εδώ έχει υποστεί έκθλιψη μπροστά από την επόμενη λέξη που αρχίζει από φωνήεν, είναι η αιτιατική της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας του τρίτου προσώπου (δηλ. αυτόν, αυτήν), απαντάται και ως αιτιατική ουδετέρου στον πληθυντικό (δηλ. αυτά), αλλά χρησιμοποιείται και ως δυϊκός αριθμός της αντωνυμίας _σφεῖς_.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το _σφεῖς_ εμφανίζεται στο ποίημα του Παρμενίδη, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν Θυμήθηκα αυτό.



> καί σφας ὑπέρθυρον ἀμφὶς ἔχει καὶ λάινος οὐδός





> _ὥς σφιν βαλανωτὸν ὀχῆα_





ioanell said:


> ἐρείσας- αφού έχεις σκύψει στηρίξεις / ακουμπήσεις (αυτά)
> ( _εἰ γάρ κέν_ )…- ἐποπτεύσηις- και θα ατενίζεις (εάν)…συλλογιστείς / διαλογιστείς
> ὑπό σφ' ἀδινῆσιν πραπίδεσσιν - κάτω από το σφιγμένος σφιχτό διάφραγμα
> καθαρῆσιν μελέτηισιν - δια μέσου αυτήν την καθαρή άσκηση... - με ακριβείς (τέλειες) ασκήσεις
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ταυτόχρονα μέσα στην ίδια πρόταση τη φράση “ἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν” (μια όντως δύσκολη φράση για απόδοση) και ως νου και ως κοιλιά /στόμαχο (κάτω από το διάφραγμα). Συνεπώς, εφόσον με το “ὑπό” δηλώνει τόπο, δεν μπορεί παρά να εννοεί το ανατομικό διάφραγμα (τις φρένες) και όχι τη μεταφορική έννοια “νους, αντίληψη, αίσθηση, καρδιά”.


Όταν έγραψα "να βάλεις τον νου" ήταν απόδοση όχι του "πραπίδεσσιν" αλλά του "ἐποπτέυσηις". Τα ταοϊστικά κείμενα συνεχώς αναφέρονται με αυτόν τον τρόπο σε αυτήν την άσκηση. Νόμιζα ότι στα ελληνικά να βάλει κανείς τον νου σήμαινε να προσέξει κάτι ή να εστιάζει τον νου σε κάτι, αύτό τουλάχιστον φαίνεται από αυτά που λέει το λεξικό.



ioanell said:


> Η δική μου μεταφραστική προσπάθεια:
> 
> εἰ γάρ κέν σφʹ ἀδινῆσιν ὐπὸ πραπίδεσσιν ἐρείσας εὐμενέως καθαρῆσιν ἐποπτεύσηις μελέτῃισιν, ταῦτα τε σοι μάλα πάντα διʹαἰῶνος παρέσονται, ἄλλα τε πόλλ’ἀπὸ τῶνδ’ἐκτήσεαι· αὐτὰ γὰρ αὔξει ταῦτʹ εἰς ἦθος ἕκαστον, ὅπη φύσις ἐστὶν ἑκὰστῳ.
> 
> εάν, αφού στηρίξεις / ακουμπήσεις αυτά (_για τα οποία μίλησε προηγουμένως; ή "τὰς  χεῖρας"_)


Δηλαδή σε ένα κομμάτι που χάθηκε.


ioanell said:


> (Αν και θα το ήθελα πολύ, νομίζω ότι δεν έχω να προσφέρω τίποτε περισσότερο σ' αυτό το νήμα.)


Και δεν ήταν μικρή η βοήθεια σου, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------

